# Setting Maul



## widows son (Oct 25, 2011)

This Setting Maul is turned from a piece of 100+ yr old Cedar fence post. Engraving was created from a photo of my Past Masters jewel, which is a replica of the jewel worn by Robert Burns in 1785. 

Turning for the laser engraver was a bit of challenge. Several trial runs required to get the shape of the maul compatible with the engraver.

The maul was presented as a gift last Saturday. I turn several mauls a year, each one is unique using a native Texas wood and different engraving.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 25, 2011)

Very well done. What is a setting maul?


----------



## widows son (Oct 25, 2011)

*What is a Setting Maul?*



boxerman said:


> Very well done. What is a setting maul?



A setting maul is a tool used by stone masons to properly position stones. This setting maul is about half the size of a typical maul. The mauls I turn are presented as gifts from my lodge to dignitaries, public officials and in this case a guest speaker.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a very nice piece.  Great work.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 26, 2011)

Exquisite piece of work!


----------



## RogerH (Oct 26, 2011)

Very beautiful work, and gorgeous wood.


----------

